# Gunsmithing/Armorers Classes?



## Lorax_Of_Gilead (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey all,

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with any gunsmithing or Armorer's courses. A lot of the NRA based schools seem to be in the south, but PCDI has a gunsmithing course that they offer for about $500. Now I haven't heard anything bad about PCDI, but anything that advertises after and before Girls Gone Wild at 5 in the morning can't be exactly swimming in customers. Anyone have a reccomendation?...other than joining the military like my reloading teacher suggested. Thanks all.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

What is PCDI?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Gunsmithing classes aren't worth going to because you'll never really use what you learned. Case in point: my niece's hubby is a former Marine who went to one of the best gunsmithing schools in Colorado and graduated with a degree in gunsmithing. He has never really used it..just used it on his own guns. He works in cnc machining right now. Said it was not worth the $ he spent taking the classes.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Great gunsmiths are machinists. Go take a mchine shop class. All the crap you get from a "gunmith" course you can get for free from the gun manufacturers (schematics) or off the net.


----------



## china glass (Feb 6, 2007)

It depends on what you want. I went to Gunsmithing school and I use my skills to work on my guns and do some work for friends and family. Not much money in it now if that is what you want. too many BIG shops to compete with. :shrug:


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I went to the colorado school of trades and took their 14 month gunsmithing course ( you get a 2yr. assosiates degree when you are done).I know there is also one in pennsylvania that is good.They are both long schools,but they teach welding,machining,blueing/parkerizing,repairs ect.I have seen the through the mail courses and think they are all a waste of money.As far as school goes I went in knowing how to machine and weld and spent a lot of time doing basic things I already knew how to do.Any mechanically inclined person can do simple repairs there are a lot of good manuals out there.But you should also look at the cost of equipment i am applying for my FFL right now,the ATF requires you to have a dealer liscense to operate a gunsmithing operation.It also has to an approval letter from your township and local sheriff department.You will need a metal lathe,milling machine,bluing tanks,welders ect. As far as Armorer courses I took courses from beretta and Sig Sauer They don't offer most courses to civillians(must be law enforcement or militiary) and cost about $700 each.And armorers are basically parts replacers if you cannot completly strip down a firearm by yourself you probably need to look into a diffrent profession.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

vicker said:


> Great gunsmiths are machinists. Go take a mchine shop class. All the crap you get from a "gunmith" course you can get for free from the gun manufacturers (schematics) or off the net.


I agree!

big rockpile


----------



## Lorax_Of_Gilead (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think I'll save my money and just utilize books for right now, and keep my eyes peeled for a machining class at the community college.


----------

